

Movistar cell service outages Argentina, millions of users impacted - wslh
http://latinamericacurrentevents.com/movistar-cell-service-outages-argentina-thousands-of-users-impacted/17228/

======
wslh
I edited the title from thousands to millions because that is the real impact
figure.

